# nicotine stains on fabric



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

My mom passed away a month ago. One of her many hobbies was making porcelain dolls. She painted the faces and sewed the clothing. Unfortunately, my mom and dad were both smokers so the dolls' clothing has nicotine stains. I tried the following - soaking in plain soap & water, soaking in baking soda, soaking in lemon juice, and a degreaser. So far, the stains seems to be lightening, but I'd love to get the clothes cleaner.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

have you tried oxy clean? I get the knock off at the dollar general for DH's work clothes and it does wonders on all the grease, smoke, etc. that he brings home. I also use it to shampoo the car upholstery because DH smokes.


----------

